# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] καναρινάκια....!!!!

## xarhs

παιδια ουτε αλλη χρονια τοσα μικρα και ειμαι ακομα στην δευτερη γεννα..............

εχω μεχρι στιγμης 7 μικρα....... και γεννηθηκαν αλλα 5 χθες και σημερα....!!!!

εδωσα εδωσα και δεν λιγοστευουν.........

θα ηθελα αν καποιος εχει ζευγαρωστρα.......... να μου την δωσει και εγω θα του δωσω μικρα καναρινακια.....!!!!!

σαν αυτη τη ζευγαρωστρα.... 


επισης αν καποιος δεν εχει ζευγαρωστρα και μπορει να βρει μεμονομενους σπορους που εγω εδω στο βολο δεν βρισκω θα ηταν ευπροσδεκτοι.........

προυποθεση να ειναι ενεργο μελος του φορουμ για να μαθαινω νεα τους........ και να εχουν μια αξιοπρεπη ζωη οπως τους αξιζει

εγω ετσι και αλλιως δεν μπορω να τα κρατησω ολα.........

τα καναρινακια μου......




και ειναι και αλλα δυο....

ενα κιτρινο πολυ απαλο θυληκο και ενα γκρι με καφε και ασπρο κεφαλακι....

----------


## Ρία

όλα τα εχω από αυτά που θες...έχουμε θέμα αποστασης...ξερεις...

----------


## koukoulis

Αν δε βρείτε άλλον τρόπο και αν Χάρη τα έχεις στο Βόλο και αν συμφωνείτε ενδεχομένως να βοηθήσω ο ίδιος το επόμενο δίμηνο στη μεταφορά πουλιών και κλουβιών. Δεν δεσμεύομαι για το χρόνο, γιατί δεν ξέρω πότε. Τώρα αν Χάρη είσαι Αγρίνιο ίσως και να πάω, αλλά μάλλον αργότερα από το δίμηνο.

----------


## Ρία

εντάξει γιάννη!!! θα το κανονισουμε! μας λες όποτε είναι!! να σαι καλά για την προσφορά!!

----------


## xarhs

γιαννη ευχαριστουμε πολυ...!!!!

εγω τα καναρινακια τα εχω τωρα στο αγρινιο...... αλλα αμα βρεθει ευκαιρια μπορω να φερω κανενα βολο....
εσυ γιαννη κατα ποτε το κοβεις να ερχεσαι βολο?????

ρια ευχαριστω πολυ για την προσφορα σου

----------


## Ρία

χάρη μην βιάζεσαι! δεν ξέρω αν σ κάνει η ζευγαρωστρα που εχω . εχει  συρώμενες πόρτες κ εχει 2 θέσεις για ταιστρα συνολικά

----------


## xarhs

εγω θελω να εχει συρωμενο πατο και σχαρα............ για να καθαριζεται ευκολα...!!!!

μπορεις να βαλεις φωτο????

εχει στο πλαι θηκες για εξωτερικες φωλιες???

----------


## Ρία

εχεις για εξωτερικές φωλιές....συρωμενο πάτο δεν έχει.....

----------


## xarhs

δηλαδη εσυ εχεις περιπου σαν αυτην??????????????

----------


## Ρία

ναι ναι

----------


## xarhs

μμμμμμ..... καταλαβα.......τι χρωμα ειναι?????

----------


## koukoulis

Χάρη, πραγματικά δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω ούτε για Βόλο ούτε για Αγρίνιο. Συνήθως τα ταξίδια μου τα προσδιορίζω μια μέρα πιο πριν και δεν εξαρτώνται πλήρως από εμένα, οπότε αυτό που μπορούμε να κάνουμε, αν εν τω μεταξύ δε βρεθεί άλλος τρόπος, είναι να συνενοηθείτε με τη Ρία και να ανταλλάξουμε κινητά σε π.μ., ώστε να καταφέρουμε να συντονιστούμε γρήγορα. Σας στέλνω με πμ το κινητό μου. Αναμένω και τα δικά σας αν συμφωνείτε
ρια ευχαριστω πολυ για την προσφορα σου[/QUOTE]

----------


## Ρία

διάφορα.....κόκκινο κίτρινο πράσινο κτλ κτλ

----------


## xarhs

καμια αλλη συμμετοχη..................??????

----------


## xarhs

παιδια δεν υπαρχει κανενας αλλος που να ενδιαφερεται......???

και απο αθηνα να ειναι καποιος καπως θα τα βρουμε για τις μεταφορες.........

ειλικρινα εχω ξεμεινει απο κλουβια και θελω καμια ζευγαρωστρα παραπανω........ αν ειναι και τριπλη ακομα καλυτερα..... (τι ζηταω τωρα???)

*σε 1 λεπτο ανεβαζω φωτογραιες περισσοτερες

----------


## xarhs



----------


## xarhs



----------


## Peri27

τι όμορφά ..τι κουκλάκια  :Love0001:  φτου φτου σκορδααα

----------


## xarhs

παιδια αν υπαρχει καποιος που θελει να ανταλλαξουμε με καποιο κλουβι ας μου το πει........... επειδη θα τα δωσω τα περισσοτερα , τωρα που ειναι νωρις αμα θελει καποιος να παρει το χρωμα που του αρεσει.......... μεχρι στιγμης μονο ενα παιδι βρεθηκε και μ εκανε μια πολυ καλη προταση.....!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

μολις σημερα το πρασινο δωθηκε............. (το μεσαιο καναρινακι)

ευχομαι να πηγε σε καλα χερια , το εδωσα σε παιδι εκτος φορουμ

----------


## xarhs

παιδι τα δυο γκριζακια κατοχυρωθηκαν........................  .  θα τα παρει απο βδομαδα το μελος saxo_29

----------


## xarhs



----------


## xarhs

παιδια λιωσια θα κατεβει η μανα μου για μια δουλεια η αυτη την κυριακη  που ερχεται η την αλλη.............. εχω ξεχωρησει αρσενικα θυληκα....... (οσο μπορω ακομα)

ενδιαφερεται κανενας  αλλος...????

----------


## lefteris13

σαν στη λαικη, εδω τα καλα πουλια, ελατε να ξεπουλαμε(χαριζουμε)... στειλε μου 30 φρασκα αυγα με τη μανα σου και οτι αλλο βγαζετε ντοπιο, πουλια δε θελω, θα σου στειλω ενα τιμπραντο να σου φερει

----------


## xarhs

ρε παιδια μη με δουλευετε...................... τελικα κρατησα πολλα πουλια και εχω ξεμεινει απο ζευγαρωστρες.....!!!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

κλειστε την αγγελια παιδια................

----------

